# EMT Holiday Wish List!



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 24, 2011)

Let's hear it folks!  What little (or big) trinkets are on your wishlist for this holiday season and what will you be getting your EMS Friends and Family?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just found out my parents are getting me an electric car starter. This means while my partner trudges out in the ice and snow to start her car, I can stay in the semi-warm crew room and start it from there. She's gonna hate me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 24, 2011)

I would enjoy a new stethoscope. I think I'm going to get it from my dad, woohoo


----------



## Anjel (Nov 24, 2011)

I want a wallet for my badge. 

And a nice pen light and field guide.

Also Dubin's book.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 24, 2011)

I just want cruise money. 

Eff EMS stuff.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2011)

Last thing I want (or need) is more EMS crap. If I need it for work, work can provide it.  However, as a new homeowner, I'd love a Home Depot gift card or three.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 24, 2011)

Eh, it would be nice if my vest and hat would arrive, I get an awful cow lick at 3 am :/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Eh, it would be nice if my vest and hat would arrive, I get an awful cow lick at 3 am :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extremely confused...


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 24, 2011)

so the ulterior motive here was to figure out what nice trinkets I could get a new EMT.  I personally didn't carry any equipment when I first started out, so I don't really know what to get her.  I now carry trauma shears (because they have become useful and I have found myself searching for them a lot in the truck/bag) and a steth (because it's the one I use as a med student) but other than that, I don't have much in the way of EMS stuff...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2011)

How about a stethoscope or trauma shears?


----------



## Sodapop (Nov 25, 2011)

Guess it depends how much your looking to spend. Personally, I tend to spend money in comfort things such as comfy boots, under armor t shirts to keep cooler, I like inexpensive watches as I tend to be hard on them and I never feel like they are clean after a yucky call so I usually grab two at a time and make them semi disposable. Subscription to trade magazines if the person is a reader. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 25, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Eh, it would be nice if my vest and hat would arrive, I get an awful cow lick at 3 am :/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 25, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I would enjoy a new stethoscope. I think I'm going to get it from my dad, woohoo



Mom's bf is a retired physician and today at dinner told me that he heard I needed a scope...brand new littman s.e. classic II. Score! Don't have to burn a Christmas request on it now!!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 25, 2011)

firefite said:


> Extremely confused...



What I wan for Christmas is for those two things to arrive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Nov 25, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Mom's bf is a retired physician and today at dinner told me that he heard I needed a scope...brand new littman s.e. classic II. Score! Don't have to burn a Christmas request on it now!!



That's the scope I had, I bet you'll like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2011)

fast65 said:


> What I wan for Christmas is for those two things to arrive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I got that part lol. I was referring to the "awful cow lick at 3 a.m.". Never heard of that before lol


----------



## pa132399 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a littman master classic II black edition love the scope. I could use a good set of trauma shears or a couple cheap ones, pen light would be ideal because usually dead on truck, and me personally i need a portable radio

now for the true whacker blue light, and fully loaded jump kit for there trunk haha.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 25, 2011)

firefite said:


> I got that part lol. I was referring to the "awful cow lick at 3 a.m.". Never heard of that before lol



Oh, whenever I've been sleeping I always end up with an area of my hair forming a cow lick, it's like the pic JP posted lol.

Wait, nevermind, I have the Master Classic II as well...I really need to sleep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 25, 2011)

I really want to get a Cromwell ER1 rescue helmet for Christmas.

I don't have a helmet and I need one for when I am on MVA scenes however, it costs about R1500 here in ZA and I can't afford that. 

But ya, that's all I want.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 26, 2011)

A new MDF stethoscope would be nice...

also a Tablet of sorts would be nice so I could goof off in between calls.


----------



## hippocratical (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm currently doing oilfield so my shifts revolve around my laptop -  A 10 year old Dell.

Santa, please may I have a shiny new Alienware laptop that costs more than my car please? Skyrim is not going to play itself you know.

Behold the awesomeness of my Leg Splint Laptop Bench:


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2011)

hippocratical said:


> I'm currently doing oilfield so my shifts revolve around my laptop -  A 10 year old Dell.
> 
> Santa, please may I have a shiny new Alienware laptop that costs more than my car please? Skyrim is not going to play itself you know.
> 
> Behold the awesomeness of my Leg Splint Laptop Bench:



Very creative!!! Genius even.


----------



## Tagsburton (Nov 27, 2011)

Get your new EMT a Kindle or a tablet of some sort if you're willing to spend that much. I put all my paramedic textbooks, guideline books and medical journals on my Kindle and it's absolutely brilliant for getting some study in between calls. Don't have to lug the massive textbooks around and if I slack off the study a little bit on a busy day by reading a comic or fiction book while on station, nobody knows.


----------



## Sodapop (Nov 28, 2011)

Tagsburton said:


> Get your new EMT a Kindle or a tablet of some sort if you're willing to spend that much. I put all my paramedic textbooks, guideline books and medical journals on my Kindle and it's absolutely brilliant for getting some study in between calls. Don't have to lug the massive textbooks around and if I slack off the study a little bit on a busy day by reading a comic or fiction book while on station, nobody knows.



Just wondering where you found the paramedic texts for kindle. I have looked and not found anything.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 28, 2011)

Sodapop said:


> Just wondering where you found the paramedic texts for kindle. I have looked and not found anything.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk



I was wondering the same thing. I was thinking about getting a Kindle Fire but my justification to myself is having access to my texts through it so I don't have to carry the books everywhere. 

And the ability to highlight would be nice too


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2011)

My kindle fire has some issues. They're sending me a replacement, I don't know if I'd buy one yet...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 28, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> My kindle fire has some issues. They're sending me a replacement, I don't know if I'd buy one yet...



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Aprz (Nov 28, 2011)

For work, a neonatal stethoscope.

For home, I want the piano sheet for The Whaler by Thrice. I've searched the Internet, I cannot find it, and I cannot sound it out.


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 28, 2011)

Look at all you guys wishing for holiday stuff- you're too funny. LOL


----------



## Tagsburton (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmm...guess I should clarify. I'm studying a B.S. in Australia, so we don't use the Caroline book, though I have it in hard copy. However, I was able to put the recommended texts for pharmacology, anat and phys, pathophys,  mental health nursing and ECG interpretation on my Kindle, which has been awesome. 

I've also been able to .pdf all my lecture notes so I can review those on station, too.


----------



## jh0n001flip (Nov 29, 2011)

wish interview questions would be alot easier..:censored::censored::censored::censored:ing asking me oh so "what happens if the patients blows u off and starts getting aggressive what will u do then"..ofcourse imma back away what u think imma do mother:censored::censored::censored::censored:er..common sense. interview questions like that makes me want to punch an interviewer in the face so i can feel better and be more confident in my answers. h34r:


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 29, 2011)

*My xmas wish:*

Everyone else on EMTLIFE gets one year at their dream job, and the serenity and wisdom to deal with whatever happens afterwards.


That'll teach 'em! Is this mike on? h34r:


----------



## Missedcue (Nov 29, 2011)

Personally I would like a scanner so I know what I'm walking into on fire calls. A co-worker suggested the Uniden Bearcat BC346XT


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

jh0n001flip said:


> wish interview questions would be alot easier..:censored::censored::censored::censored:ing asking me oh so "what happens if the patients blows u off and starts getting aggressive what will u do then"..ofcourse imma back away what u think imma do mother:censored::censored::censored::censored:er..common sense. interview questions like that makes me want to punch an interviewer in the face so i can feel better and be more confident in my answers. h34r:



And you started a thread wondering why you don't have a job yet?


----------



## Tigger (Nov 29, 2011)

jh0n001flip said:


> wish interview questions would be alot easier..:censored::censored::censored::censored:ing asking me oh so "what happens if the patients blows u off and starts getting aggressive what will u do then"..ofcourse imma back away what u think imma do mother:censored::censored::censored::censored:er..common sense. interview questions like that makes me want to punch an interviewer in the face so i can feel better and be more confident in my answers. h34r:



An EMT-Basic interview is not difficult. If you got the interview, you meet the minimum qualifications for the job, unlike much of the working and academic world. Take a deep breath and think before you speak. If you think about what you're going to say you'll also be thinking about how you are coming off to the interviewer. You could have the "right" answer to a question but if you answer it like you did in the above post, you are not going to get the job. You're reading between the lines of the questions posed, and the interviewer is doing the exact same thing to your answers.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

It's pretty bad....I've had the same stethoscope going on 16 years now.  Never had any desire for a new one.  



> For work, a neonatal stethoscope.



You do that many neonatal transfers?


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Dec 2, 2011)

I got a cardio 3.  I hear it'll last me at least half my career if not the entirety of it


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 3, 2011)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I got a cardio 3.  I hear it'll last me at least half my career if not the entirety of it



personally, The MDF (IMO) has better acoustics but the double head picks up road noise, hence why littman has a better sound with the single head.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 3, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You do that many neonatal transfer


For the past two weeks, I'vd been working on the dedicated NICU/PICU rig. It's CCT so I don't do more than drive, carry bags, and push the gurney like most EMTs, but the nurses let me listen hearts and lungs still. It would be kind of a waste cause starting on the 23rd, I'm going back to BLS calls so I wouldn't do much neonatal transport anymore.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll add to my wish list. A HD GoPro With a chest harness for skiing


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 3, 2011)

A new supervisor truck at work...And a MetalTech tube winch bumper for my Land Cruiser


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> And a MetalTech tube winch bumper for my Land Cruiser



I see there is another wheeler amongst us. Glad I'm not the only redneck :rofl:


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I see there is another wheeler amongst us. Glad I'm not the only redneck :rofl:



Same here. What do you drive? 

Hopefully next week Im putting 35s on my truck.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 3, 2011)

Santa came through for me, the owner just ordered a new vent for the CCT truck .


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Santa came through for me, the owner just ordered a new vent for the CCT truck .



Hope Santa puts a LTV1200 in your stocking.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 3, 2011)

After my last 4-5 bad years between the hospital and rehab clinic, I would like nothing more than a new job in the emergency service. And only then come the little things Materiel, including its own stethoscope or a holster.
Let's see what's coming at Christmas.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Same here. What do you drive?
> 
> Hopefully next week Im putting 35s on my truck.



Nice. 99 Grand Cherokee. She's kinda a baby, 2 inch lift sitting on 32s but there's plenty of Nevada pinstripes on her. Hoping once I get out of school and get a FT medic spot to buy myself a truck and make the jeep a toy.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 3, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Hope Santa puts a LTV1200 in your stocking.



Jealous if this happens:glare:



NVRob said:


> Nice. 99 Grand Cherokee. She's kinda a baby, 2 inch lift sitting on 32s but there's plenty of Nevada pinstripes on her. Hoping once I get out of school and get a FT medic spot to buy myself a truck and make the jeep a toy.



There is a nice, built WJ on 35s running around Austin. I saw it at the offroad park then around town.

I wanted to buy a '98 5.9 Limited ZJ a few years ago but couldnt find a decent one. Now I have a '97 Land Cruiser with a mild lift and the factory diff locks. I just need to get rid of the stock size tire for some bigger.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Dec 4, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> My kindle fire has some issues. They're sending me a replacement, I don't know if I'd buy one yet...



Crap, I just ordered one for my wife..


----------



## Anjel (Dec 4, 2011)

VirginiaEMT said:


> Crap, I just ordered one for my wife..



Ya I havent heard great things


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ya I havent heard great things



I heard the NooK is far superior... even cnet.com agreed


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 5, 2011)

Replacement kindle fire arrived, zero issues. It's great. Works like a champ! EXCELLENT customer service from Amazon, too.


----------

